# help!i cant get on the new resort section



## nerodog (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi, I am at work and maybe thats the problem... I can access the Resort reviews with my password but when I want to access the new resort reviews after June 1st ( big red writing ), I see the little box asking for my user name and password. I use the same one as I do when I enter the resort reviews... but I get nothing. Its just a little box and doesnt bring me to the new reviews Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong ?? Or right ??Thanks !


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't think you are doing anything wrong.  I suspect a problem with the new reviews system.  I look after the European Reviews and I have been unable to access the system all morning.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 6, 2005)

In another thread I mentioned I was having the same problem, so I am glad to see I am not alone....an old page goes up and I enter all my user names and passwords and nothing happens...

It has something to do with the new system and the new reviews apparently are hidden in the new system.....I can read the old reviews fine, but nothing for the new ones.....

I am sure one of these days this little bug will be all worked out....

Rick


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2005)

When I attempt to access the new reviews area I get a load of script across the top of the screen after entering the username and password, and return to the login prompt.


----------



## Dani (Jul 6, 2005)

FYI..Doug is travelling right now.  Shoudl be back soon.  I'm sure that he will address your concerns upon his return.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks everyone. I feel better that its not me or the computer. I can wait for the new reviews. You are right, some days you get in and others no go.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2005)

I can access the system OK now.


----------



## swift (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't find the new resort reviews. Where is it?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2005)

They are in bold red prints (telling you there is a new resort review)


----------



## TTom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Hmmm... Feeling "left out"*

I STILL can't find the "new" review section, but I also have not had any difficulty hitting any that I have tried.

Can some kind soul point me in the direction of a specific "new" review (I didn't see any big red print anywhere)?

Ciao!

Tom

OK.  Having looked around some more, I think I found some stuff.  I did get asked for the user name and pwd, but once I entered them, I had no problem accessing new reviews.  That leads me to believe it's something to do with cookies (usually is when there is a continuing problem with authentication).

I must say, the jumping around between old and new reviews (in some cases, for the same resort) and trying to identify what's new and what's not, is a bit confusing, but that's another story.

I'm sure it will all get sorted out in due time.  It's still a great resource, and I would encourage everyone to submit reviews every time you go somewhere, even if only to say "I agree.  Everything that's been said so far is accurate."  Resorts and their staffs change frequently enough that you can never have enough current information.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 7, 2005)

*got in today !*

hey everyone ! Got in today.. so maybe its the cookies  or something. Thanks for all the support.... great site and helpful in planning future trips !! I love it and participate after every trip I go on...


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 7, 2005)

As this thread does not deal with the bbs, I'm moving it to TUG GENERAL.


----------



## Larry (Jul 7, 2005)

*new review section*

I am still having problems since some reviews will not connect to new reviews. If you go to Caribbean reviews Marriott surf club gets you to new review but Widjammer Landing and Casa del Mar gives you error message "network settings could not be found". Others have posted the same problems with Caribbean reviews. I can't find any new reviews section for Mexico and those two are the ones I look at most frequently.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2005)

Larry said:
			
		

> I can't find any new reviews section for Mexico and those two are the ones I look at most frequently.



Go to  this page , scroll down to the first group of reviews for Northern Mexico, and look in the far right column. Any resort that says 'archived' will have a new review as well as the older ones. Look at the first one, Cabo San Lucas Beach and Tennis Club/ Hotel Melia San Lucas, as an example. 

Only those resorts that have received new reviews since the new bbs was launched will have the new format.


----------



## Larry (Jul 8, 2005)

*HTP 404 page not found*

Thanks Karen;

Got it now for Mexico reviews now if someone would have just explained that the new reviews were listed as Archived for Mexico it would have made it easy to find.

Still having error message for Carribean reviews HTP 404 page not found for Windjamer and Casa Del mar.


----------



## Klapkin (Jul 8, 2005)

I am getting same error for Caribbean and Western States New Reviews


----------



## Patri (Jul 8, 2005)

*I get to join the group*

I didn't realize I wasn't getting in to the new reviews either, until I tried to find one I posted. If I click on the red link at the top of this page, I go to the old reviews without using a password. Even after reading this thread, I don't know how to get into the new reviews. Walk me through this slowly.


I can get in to a specific new review via the link by the volunteer, but how do I get to the main review page so I can look at any resort I want?




Whew. I finally got in. But what a convoluted way to do it!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Patri said:
			
		

> I didn't realize I wasn't getting in to the new reviews either, until I tried to find one I posted. If I click on the red link at the top of this page, I go to the old reviews without using a password. Even after reading this thread, I don't know how to get into the new reviews. Walk me through this slowly.



You can only get there without entering a password because you have already entered the password for this browser session.  Shut down your browser then restart it, and you'll have to enter the TUG member username and password all over again.




> I can get in to a specific new review via the link by the volunteer, but how do I get to the main review page so I can look at any resort I want?



For now, go to the old-style front end index pages.  When a resort has reviews in the new system, the old review page will have a link to the newer reviews.   Depending on how the individual review reps are doing it, there MAY also be a link to the newer reviews directly from the area's index page.

The system is in transition from the old to the new.  Eventually there will be a new front end, but it's not there yet.


----------



## Klapkin (Jul 8, 2005)

I still cannot see the new reviews-used 3 different browsers.  I can see th eold reviews- but none of the new ones.  Very frustrating!
Susan


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 9, 2005)

How do you get to new reviews from this site. The link at the top takes me to old reviews others seem to be able to click on a link. I've been there when someone posts a link to a new review but there must be an easier way. Cand someone give us specific instructions? Also why is there only a link at the top to the old ones?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 9, 2005)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> How do you get to new reviews from this site. The link at the top takes me to old reviews others seem to be able to click on a link. I've been there when someone posts a link to a new review but there must be an easier way. Cand someone give us specific instructions? Also why is there only a link at the top to the old ones?



Please see my reply a couple of posts above yours, #18.


----------



## Larry (Jul 10, 2005)

Larry said:
			
		

> Thanks Karen;
> 
> Got it now for Mexico reviews now if someone would have just explained that the new reviews were listed as Archived for Mexico it would have made it easy to find.
> 
> Still having error message for Carribean reviews HTP 404 page not found for Windjamer and Casa Del mar.



Carribean links are now working. New reviews listed today and I was able to get to all of them!!!!!!


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 30, 2005)

Larry said:
			
		

> Got it now for Mexico reviews now if someone would have just explained that the new reviews were listed as Archived for Mexico it would have made it easy to find.



Sorry Larry, but there has been another change for the Mexico section. You now have a temporary Mexico Review page but it's back to the "old" system with all the dates which should make it easier for you guys.


----------

